
Keeping your JavaScript bundle size in check - mostlystatic
https://www.debugbear.com/blog/reducing-javascript-bundle-size
======
wjossey
Quick note to the author if they see this.

The lodash Babel plug-in automatically takes care of only importing the used
functions to keep your lodash imports under control. I’d recommend adding that
note to your lodash section.

Thanks for taking the time to put this together! Always helpful.

~~~
paulddraper
That is the common recommendation.

I've always been confused why that approach is preferred over a general
purpose tree shaker.

